# Willis Orchards???



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 16, 2009)

Has anyone dealt with Willis 0rchards out of Moultrie GA. I've been looking around for grape vines and see they are about the closest to my location.
10 2 year old vines of muskies for $59.95. They talk a good line on their website, but show a lot of different varieties that will grow in south Fl. which I question.
I know that sooner or later if I keep this going I have to get some grapes of my own growing.


----------



## St Allie (Sep 16, 2009)

10 x 2 yo vines for $60 seems reasonable.

If you question the vines they are growing.. go in and ask for a guarantee.

Allie


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 16, 2009)

They say they want happy customers and are going to stand behind their products. The even show some merlot vines that should grow in our zone which is what I question!!
And oh yeah, what in the world are you doing this time of the "Day or night" where you are at sitting at the computer? It's about 7:30pm Wednesday here in Florida.
Just what time is it there?
I hope you are enjoying a glass of your hard work!


----------



## St Allie (Sep 16, 2009)

hehhehe

it's 11.45 am thursday here.

I'm thinking about going to the gym. Too early to drink.

Seriously, if they are saying that a certain grape will grow in your area then perhaps they can point out wineries local to you that are growing that grape? You can ring the wineries and ask if they have any difficulties. most wineries are very helpful.


Allie


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 16, 2009)

OH MY GAWD!!!! WE HAVE A CHANCE TO CLEAN UP.
Check and see what my lotto numbers for tonight are and I'll split my winnings with you!!


----------



## St Allie (Sep 16, 2009)

if I had a dollar for every time I was asked for the lottery numbers....


Allie

rolls eyes 

( we need a rolled eyes smiley btw admin)


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I had to try.. 
The recession we've got going here in the USA must have not hit you that hard down there.
Around here now, anytime is a good time to drink!!


----------



## St Allie (Sep 16, 2009)

grins..

This is not a political forum. ( so we don't discuss politics in the public forum space here)

I will say, however, that we are experiencing an upturn in housing prices.


Allie


----------



## smurfe (Sep 16, 2009)

I have never bought from that company but have from Ison's. They are a top notch bunch and in my opinion the perennial expert on Muscadines. They are there in Ga. as well.


----------

